
Why Women Are No Longer Catching Up to Men on Pay - taylorbuley
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-women-are-no-longer-catching-up-to-men-on-pay/
======
CuriouslyC
I've seen some research to indicate that a large part of the pay gap between
men and women is explained by salary negotiation behavior. This is supported
in part by the fact that the pay gap is largest for the high skill, high
compensation jobs where negotiation is common.

------
jshevek
"Men make up a bit more than half the full-time workforce, but they account
for more than 70 percent of those working 50 hours a week or more."

This is why I question whether the 'total pay gap' is an issue worth
addressing. Men choose to work more and have more money, women choose to have
more time outside of work.

Personally I think women are making the more intelligent choice. Maybe we
should campaign to convince men to stop working so much and spend more time
with families, community, personal development, health....

~~~
belorn
Or maybe we should ask what allows women to make that choice, or what force
men to spend that much time on getting money. There might be more to this than
an intelligent choice.

Maybe we should ask why men write about earning potential in dating profiles
while women don't. Why is it that the method of advertising ones dating
attractiveness include pay rates for men?

And lets not forget to question why there is a cultural acceptance that a
woman can be economical dependent on a man, while cultural accepted to shame
men who is economical dependent on a woman.

~~~
jshevek
> There might be more to this than an intelligent choice.

Yes, you are correct. I was over-simplifying and over-generalizing to keep my
point simple and clear.

For _some_ women (and also some men), making less money is a conscious choice
that rests on a well considered value system. And for _some_ men (and also
some women), going to great lengths to make more money is the result of
questionable values and drives.

You make interesting observations which are rarely given much consideration by
those I have seen using the 'total pay gap' to further their political agenda.

------
rezashirazian
_Pay rising faster for those who work the most_

Well at least it's an equal, and somewhat more fair way of discriminating.

